# Anubias and Bucephalandra *Growing Tricks*



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

Go emersed! :red_mouth

Not much more to say about keeping them submerged, but one trick would be to have an army of "Horned Nerite Snails", they can eat the hard GSA that these plants are prone to.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I wouldn't cut halfway through, but nicking the rhizome with a sharp, clean blade has had fairly good results. Not every cut will have leaves or a sprout, and there is the danger of rhizome rot from it, but overall it's been successful for me. 

Something else I've tried is having particularly small or weak anubias tied to something directly in the outflow from a filter. Have the water going over the rhizome and maybe the leaves, or leave the leaves exposed. Make sure there's plenty of moss around the anubias. I can't tell if that method is more emersed or submersed growing, but it's done wonders for some of my smallest cuttings (or accidental cuttings) and I rarely have algae issues from it.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

I've got a tip for buce . . . 
Don't leave your lights on over night!

I accidently did (for 2 to 3 nights in a row) and my buce began to melt! I spoke to another member who did the same thing, and his buce melted so bad he lost several!

As long as they aren't dead, they will recuperate once lighting is put back on a normal day/night schedule.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

For my buces, I have removed sections of bare rhizome (w/o leaves), super glued the new leafed section to a stone or DW for the display tank (hi tech) & then attach the bare section to another stone/DW piece for future growth in a grow out tank (low/no tech). Has worked really well so far. :bounce:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Great thread! What lighting level and CO2 level shall I keep? And, color temperature, 6500K, 10000K, or red plant light?

Thank you!


----------

